# Why do Lelit make the 57mm machines?



## RobbieTheTruth

Looking at the machines, it looks like they make the following:

50s Line



Anna 57mm portafilter holder


Glenda 58mm portafilter holder


VIP Line



Grace 57mm portafilter holder


Elizabeth 58mm portafilter holder


Any idea why they bothered making the 57mm versions of these machines - instead of just focusing on the 58mm?


----------



## DavecUK

RobbieTheTruth said:


> Looking at the machines, it looks like they make the following:
> 
> 50s Line
> 
> 
> 
> Anna 57mm portafilter holder
> 
> 
> Glenda 58mm portafilter holder
> 
> 
> VIP Line
> 
> 
> 
> Grace 57mm portafilter holder
> 
> 
> Elizabeth 58mm portafilter holder
> 
> 
> Any idea why they bothered making the 57mm versions of these machines - instead of just focusing on the 58mm?


 I would imagine that the whole area of machines, stock parts how many lines wasn't thought through. With the Mara they were initially going to keep all the other Mara variants in the range until the owner saw the look of bemusement on my face and I said that the MraX should be the only Mara which could come as perhaps variants with wood etc..

I certainly would look at equipping all those other ladies with a 58mm, or culling the range if it were me....but I don't really look at machines Below the Elizabeth/MaraX, they don't have too much interest for me. I do think with a bit more focus, Lelit have huge potential to come out with a lot of nice (and innovative) prosumer stuff.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth

DavecUK said:


> I would imagine that the whole area of machines, stock parts how many lines wasn't thought through. With the Mara they were initially going to keep all the other Mara variants in the range until the owner saw the look of bemusement on my face and I said that the MraX should be the only Mara which could come as perhaps variants with wood etc..
> 
> I certainly would look at equipping all those other ladies with a 58mm, or culling the range if it were me....but I don't really look at machines Below the Elizabeth/MaraX, they don't have too much interest for me. I do think with a bit more focus, Lelit have huge potential to come out with a lot of nice (and innovative) prosumer stuff.


 Yeah, I remember you suggested they cull the other Mara options - this is what prompted me to think about this.

Obviously I don't know their business - but it would seem they could really amalgamate those 4 machines into one. Focus production into one machine with the below inclusions, thus reducing time, space and cost. Price it as close to the Gaggia Classic as possible - they'd have the dream 'starter' machine out of the box!!



250ml brass boiler


58mm Portafilter


3 way solenoid


PID


Pressure Gauge


----------



## Stanic

it is weird..kind of like trying to lock people in that system (similar to camera lens mounts)

but it doesn't makes sense does it


----------



## DavecUK

RobbieTheTruth said:


> Yeah, I remember you suggested they cull the other Mara options - this is what prompted me to think about this.
> 
> Obviously I don't know their business - but it would seem they could really amalgamate those 4 machines into one. Focus production into one machine with the below inclusions, thus reducing time, space and cost. Price it as close to the Gaggia Classic as possible - they'd have the dream 'starter' machine out of the box!!


 The problem is that these things are like elephants, best eaten one bit at a time. I am currently dealing with something I think is a far more fundamental issue and more valuable to deal with first. This requires (hopefully) a minimal change unless I'm missing something for a great deal of benefit all round. As always though I don't own the company or have skin in the game, I also don't have the headache of Corona virus and lockdown on my business. So I have to be careful with advice....as you can imagine.

I'm also very aware that if I'm wrong it might cost them a lot of money! At the moment they have probably sent me around £400 of bits to play around with, because I think it can be helpful both in me testing and coming up with some ideas. I have been playing all day and think it's going to be fruitful but I wasn't sure at the outset.

Blimey with this lockdown I got so many projects on at the moment plus clearing the workshop, need to make space for a couple of EM Pinball machines.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Similar to porta filters...

Why do Gaggia and Londinium have 58mm PF with lugs at 10 - 4 / 8 - 2 o'clock positions instead of a standard e61 group at 9 - 3 o clock?

Ascaso Dream also has a 57mm group. Go figure.


----------



## Stanic

and then you have 53 mm and 54 mm systems


----------

